

Network file transfer with on-the-fly compression - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/04/09/network-file-transfer-with-on-the-fly-compression/

======
wmf
I'd like to see a comparison between this and scp with compression.

~~~
KirinDave
That's the first thing I thought of too. The -C flag is there specifically for
this very scenario.

Also, would "j" have worked better than "z" in the tar line? bzip2 is much
slower than gzip, but does a better job.

~~~
wmf
Really we should have adaptive compression so that the CPU and network usage
is balanced. Too bad it may require "rampant layering violation" to implement.

------
mwcremer
Note that this is not likely to help with media files (mp3, mpeg, jpeg).

